# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Harina de Lucuma y maca

## Agroenergy Foods Perú sac

Procesamos harina de Lucuma, maca , quinoa, kiwicha ,soja , maíz morado etc , 100% natural . De buena calidad y al mejor precio , consúltenos 930189065Temas similares: PULPA DE LÚCUMA CONGELADA Y HARINA DE LÚCUMA DEL PERÚ / FROZEN LUCUMA PULP & LUCUMA POWDER FROM PERU PRODUCTOS DESHIDRATADOS EN HARINA O EN POLVO (LÚCUMA, QUINUA, MAÍZ MORADO, CAMOTE, MACA, UÑA DE GATO, CAMU CAMU, YACÓN, ETC) Busco compradores de harina de lucuma y harina de maca o maca entera Oferta de Harina de Lucuma , Harina de Maca  , maca entera y otras harinas HARINA DE LÚCUMA ORGÁNICA - ORGANIC LUCUMA POWDER - PERÚ

----------

